# Headache on Clenbuterol



## Gridlock1436114498

Hi, does anyone know the best, over the counter, painkiller for headaches caused (I think) by Clen?


----------



## SD

The Clen could be taking your Blood Pressure up too high, it may be a warning sign you don't want to mask with pain killers.

Get your BP checked but over the counter, the strongest painkillers you can get are co-proxamol.

HTH

SD


----------



## hackskii

Oh man, dont play around with the blood pressure.

SportDr nailed this one for sure.

Stroke or kidney failure are a result of excessive high blood pressure.

Bro, back off the Clen and see if this cures the problem.

If it does then you cant take Clen, well at least at that dose.

Diet will give you as good results as the clen for sure, even better.

Dont play around with this one as it could land you in a 6' box 6' under.

Lifting under this strain only intensifies this even more.

Drop the clen and let us know.

At least get your BP checked and let us know.

Promise?


----------



## winger

Gridlock said:


> Hi, does anyone know the best, over the counter, painkiller for headaches caused (I think) by Clen?


Get your blood pressure checked first.


----------



## fits

Definately get you BP checked mate, but I also got pains when using clen, i i just took normal pain killers. How many tabs are you taking per day?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

thanks for the advice and concern,

I think I already knew it was blood pressure but i was kinda hoping for someone to say that it is a normal side effect and not to worry about it. It's funny how you kid yourself about things hey?! Thanks for the reality check, I think they do blood pressure testing at my local chemists I will go down today and get it checked (easier than facing the doctor!).

Funny enough I feel fine today,

I am taking

Clenbuterol hydrocloride 0,04

Manufactured by : Hubei Huangshi Nanshang Pharmaceuticals Co., Ltd

The are 0.04mg tablets so double normal strength. I have been tapering up and yesterday was the first day I took 3 - thats when the headaches started. I feel fine on 3 today but I will still get my BP tested, If it is high i will cut back to 2 tabs and get it tested again.

Im I right in thinking that asprin can help to lower blood pressure? isn't that what they put people on after heart attacks? will this help or have I got it wrong?

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## SD

Aspirin is used in treatment of people with cardiac problems because it is an anticoagulant (it stops the blood clotting). Heart attacks are caused when a coronary artery blocks, this is called an embolism, and the portion of heart muscle that artery was supplying becomes ischaemic (lacks oxygen) and begins to die, it then beats out of rhythm with the rest of the heart setting of a chain reaction et voila Myocardial Infarction (heart attack).

The above is the reason Aspirin has caused so many stomach ulcers and bleeds and should never be taken by anyone under 16 as it is linked to a syndrome in children which can cause death.

Therefore Aspirin would not lower blood pressure but is a wise prevention for anyone over 50 to take at a therapeutic dose of 75mg per day as it prevents cerebral emboli which cause strokes also.

Aspirin is also a pretty good pain killer and anti inflammatory!

HTH

SD


----------



## Z3R0-CooL

blood pressure and headaches are not always related...

Many people worry that a severe headache means that they have high blood pressure (hypertension) and are about to suffer a stroke. However, high blood pressure rarely causes headaches. Indeed, the greater danger is that, as hypertension rarely causes any symptoms, a heart attack or stroke is the first sign that a patient has the condition.

In rare cases, severe headaches can be a symptom of either very severe hypertension or a sudden rise in blood pressure. However, among people with mild to moderate hypertension - the commonest type - headaches are not usually directly related to blood pressure. In most cases, the headache is nothing more than a coincidence. After all, even people without raised blood pressure suffer from headaches.

Nevertheless, some patients may be at particular risk of suffering headache as a symptom of mild-to-moderate hypertension. A recent study of 2,673 patients with mild-to-moderate hypertension found that those with raised blood pressure when the heart dilates (diastolic), women, and those over 50 years age, were particularly likely to suffer from hypertension-related headaches. Fortunately, effective treatment for their raised blood pressure reduced the number of headaches.


----------



## Biker

Z3R0-CooL said:


> blood pressure and headaches are not always related...
> 
> Many people worry that a severe headache means that they have high blood pressure (hypertension) and are about to suffer a stroke. However, high blood pressure rarely causes headaches. Indeed, the greater danger is that, as hypertension rarely causes any symptoms, a heart attack or stroke is the first sign that a patient has the condition.
> 
> .


correct although it's most common for people to associate the two together it is actually rare for BP to cause headaches, BP is generally known as the silent killer, simply because of a lack of warnings that you have it until in some cases it's too late.


----------



## Biker

BTW just to add to that, anyone that is using unusual supplements (clen, ephedrine, AS etc.) and doesn't have their blood pressure checked weekly is a fool IMHO!

home wrist checkers are cheap, not 100% accurate but if used properly pretty damn close!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Good point Biker, Learned my lession, my sister is a doctor so she is going to get me a BP tester, BTW what is better wrist or upper arm testers?

for anyone is interested there are hundreds of BP testers on eBay prices are around £15 I think some of the posts on this thread are enough persuasion for anyone to get one!

Anyway, got my BP checked and surprise surprise it was slightly high, can't remember the numbers but she said it was not a cause for major concern but I should keep an eye on it and adjust my diet (I didn't tell her about the clen), like I said I was feeling much better that day anyway. Thing is I was taking up to 400mg of potassium a day to avoid cramps (I havent had any) I just had a feeling this wasn't doing me any good so I dropped it and added a couple of bananas a day instead. Still no cramps but my blood pressure has gone more or less back to normal.

Is this a coincidence? has my body got used to the clen or was the potassium the cause all along? does potassium raise BP alot like salt does?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Just incase anyone is interested, I know there is abit of debate about clenbuterols anabolic/anti catabolic properties, All I can say is this is my first time on clen and I have never taken any AS but my muscles are definately feeling harder and more defined, alough I can't say that I have noticed any major strength gain or size increase.


----------



## hackskii

Hey gridlock, not enough potassium is not good and too much is not good either.


----------



## Biker

on the subject of aspirin I have always believed it has blood thinning properties, so it should cause a slight decrease in BP should it not? It was used as such for many years and prescribed by many doctors for that very purpose. So I think it's wrong to say "Aspirin would not lower blood pressure"

Aspirin does thin the blood by decreasing the ability of billions of tiny cells in the bloodstream to stick to each other. These cells are called platelets (lol bizzarely enough Mrs Biker's dog is having trouble with loe platelets at the moment).

platelets cause blood clotting to be initiated. Blood will still clot when you take aspirin, but it will tend to ooze longer before it clots. Hence when taking aspirin less platelets will 'stick' to each other and the blood will be thinner and if the blood is thinner blood pressure will lower.

Aspirin's antiplatelet effect lasts for the lifetime of the platelet. A typical platelet has a lifespan of 7-10 days.

It is my understanding that some natural products further intensify the blood thinning properties of aspirin, such as fish oils, garlic and ginkgo biloba.

mixed with a drug called Plavix (sp?) I think it has a sucess rate of over 70% at a life saving level of lowering bloody pressure due to blood thinning.

.


----------



## Stv_BABES

nose bleeds a sign of high blood pressure ryt? or wud that be a more than likely coincidence?


----------



## hackskii

Nose bleeds?

Yes high blood pressure.

Also to bump biker, I think green veges thin the blood too.


----------



## SD

Agree with Hackskii on that, nose bleeds are definately a possible symptom of HBP as the capillaries in the nose are small and liable to rupture just as the ones in the eyes are.

I dug this info out on Aspirin at http://www.bartleby.com/65/sa/salicyli.html


acetyl derivative of salicylic acid (see salicylate) that is used to lower fever, relieve pain, reduce inflammation, and thin the blood. Common conditions treated with aspirin include headache, muscle and joint pain, and the inflammation caused by rheumatic fever and arthritis. Aspirin is believed to act against fever, pain, and inflammation by interfering with the synthesis of specific prostaglandins in the body. Because of its ability to inhibit the formation of blood clots, aspirin is also used in low doses to prevent heart attack and stroke and to control unstable angina. The drug's usefulness in preventing certain cancers, the dangerous high blood pressure that sometimes occurs during pregnancy (toxemia), and migraine headaches is also under investigation. 1Normal dosage may cause nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, or gastrointestinal bleeding. Large doses cause acid-base imbalance and respiratory disturbances and can be fatal, especially in children. Aspirin also has been linked to the development of Reye's syndrome (a combination of acute encephalopathy and fatty infiltration of internal organs) in children who have taken it for viral infections. Acetaminophen (Tylenol), which does not cause gastric irritation but does lower fever and relieve pain, is often substituted for aspirin.

So as I said it isn't used to treat HBP (yet) but is being researched for toxemia.

HTH

SD

 


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

OK, Just a little update if anyone is interested,

Decided to stop taking the clen after 8 days, the whole BP thing was pretty scary and it just didn't seem worth the risk. TBH I was using the clen as an excuse and so I let my diet slip and eased up on the cardio as a result my weight loss was less than when I wasnt on it.

I suppose you have to see weight loss drugs for what they are: ie 95% of weightloss is about diet and exercise and no pill is ever going to replace that.

Finding it pretty hard to motivate my self at the moment so I have decided to stick on the diet until friday and then take christmas off and pretty much eat whatever I want then cut back again for 27th-29th then just enjoy myself until the 2nd of January.

2nd Jan back on the plan!


----------



## TYSON

Sondz good to me thats exactly what im doing, sticking too healthy eating except for 25th & 26th and 31st & 1st.

You got too enjoy ya self some time lol. what was the cycle you were using on clen ie : amount a day ect:


----------



## fits

Gridlock said:


> OK, Just a little update if anyone is interested,
> 
> Decided to stop taking the clen after 8 days, the whole BP thing was pretty I suppose you have to see weight loss drugs for what they are: ie 95% of weightloss is about diet and exercise and no pill is ever going to replace that.


 I was the opposite! when using clen i see is as pointless paying out good money and putting up with the symptoms only to eat crap, so i stuck to my diet! infact, i over did it and did not eat enough which is probably worse!!


----------



## infamousdrok

Clen is new to me. i just got 50 40mg pills and am planning on starting some time next week. i was curious as to how i should go about using them for example skip some days, dosage amounts and various other things. could someone please answers some questions on the dieting and how clen has worked for them and results theey have got from using like weightloss and mucsle gain. i would aprrciate this very much thanks guys.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Hello mate, Yeah I had the 0.04mg pills (im assuming thats what you mean 40mg would kill you!) As you can see from this thread I didn't have much luck, mainly because I wasn't in the right frame of mind, so I can't give you much advice but...... Most people use the 0.02mg so alot of the threads you read will be using written with these in mind - ie, take up to 5 pills a day - this would be 2.5 of the 0.04mg (I know this is obvious, but better safe than sorry). My advice - cycle up very slowly, increase by 1/2 a pill every 2-3days until you feel at a comfortable level. Just be wary - this is a strong drug and potentially very harmful, it is not a competition to see who can handle the most, and stronger side effects don't neccessarily mean it is working better.

last thing - you WILL shake badly on these (I couldn't even sign my name properly) and the shakes will be noticable to anyone close to you, so don't think you can get away without telling your partner you are on these.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

One more thing - get your blood pressure tested: before, during, after.


----------



## hackskii

Just read a old remidy for nose bleeds.

Take a set of keys and run them down your back, they said they didnt know why but it works and they cant explain it.

That was so cool, I thought Id share


----------



## winger

Ibuprofen works for my headaches.


----------

